# Why BDS??



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

Aoa... I secured 84.21% aggregate but couldn't get admission in MBBS really heartbreaking but now if i get admission in BDS so i say to myself why would you carry BDS as profession what are its prospects how it will be beneficial?
so i posted here maybe you people who knows its worth could help me out 
Thanks!


----------



## Hoor Fatma (Mar 27, 2014)

my agg is 85.2479% im also willing to get admissn in bds... my 1st choice was mbbs but unfortunately the uhs merit ended at 85.58% :'( well nowadays bds has more scope than mbbs... believe it or not but bds doctrs earns a lot... there are many benefits like only 4 year academic session + u can give time to ur family  are u also waiting for uhs list?????


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Average pay after just MBBS = 30-50k
Average pau after just BDS = 100k or more.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

I think BDS is no where considered less than MBBS degree. If you take up a MBBS degree, then you get valued only after acquiring a PG degree. But, it is not in the case of BDS where you can start earning once you finish your course and also it will not be as stressful as MBBS. So, consider taking the good opportunity that lies in front of you.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Rajesh Saagar said:


> I think BDS is no where considered less than MBBS degree. If you take up a MBBS degree, then you get valued only after acquiring a PG degree. But, it is not in the case of BDS where you can start earning once you finish your course and also it will not be as stressful as MBBS. So, consider taking the good opportunity that lies in front of you.


I agree to everything except the stress part. The four years of BDS are really stressful, it gets easy once you have graduated though.


----------

